# Found racing pigeon in FL



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

Last week a man and his wife called me to report that they had found an injured pigeon in their house just a little while away from me. They got my number from the SPCA as I take in unwanted pet birds from time to time when I have the room. I told them to go ahead and bring me the bird, sure enough his one wing was hurt and the bird could not fly. It has almost been a full week and dispite caling 2 members of the IF, animal control and several shelters and pet stores, NO one has claimed him and I have gotten no calls back on the band information I sent out. The bird is starting to heal now, still does not wish to fly and if no owner is found I have no problems with keeping the bird. But I would like to find his owner to ither give the bird back or get permisstion to keep the bird if the owner does not want a "defective" animal. 
Thus is anyone has lost a racing pigeon, it was found in the Spring Hill FL area behind Oak Hill hospitle..hehe bird went to the hosp







He has 3 bands on, 1 black, 1 red and 1 IF blue band. here are some photos that I took right after he arrived: http://missina.cjb.net/birds/22703/dsc00001.jpg http://missina.cjb.net/birds/22703/dsc00002.jpg http://missina.cjb.net/birds/22703/dsc00005.jpg 

It is a very lovly animal and so soft. I have owned doves before but never a pigeon. Currently I have cockatiels, conure and a qucker. 
As always thank you all for any help or for just looking









Missina http://missina.cjb.net/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Missina and welcome to pigeons.com! It's nice to have you join us here. Thanks so much for helping this injured pigeon. I know that if the owner can't be located that you will provide a great home and get a lot of joy from this bird.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited March 04, 2003).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good evening Missina & Welcome to Pigeons.com,
Your little patient is beautiful.
Thanks for taking him in & caring for him. I know he appreciates your hospitality.
Please do keep us posted on how things are going.
Cindy


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Missina,

The blood on her wing looks fresh. What has been done for this pigeon? Are you going to set her wing? 

Also what are all the letters and numbers on the band. Maybe we can help you find the owner. 

Julie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Julie and All,

Missina had already gotten the contact information for the club where the bird is registered and had a good experience in that phone call .. but nobody has called back with the actual owner's information.

I invited Missina to join us here as the original list that the post came through on is mostly related to dove care and genetics.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

It has turned into a waiting game it seems for the pigeon and I for the owner. The wing is doing much better. It was not brocken, just had all the skin torn away from the underside joint. The bleeding stoped after an hour of the bird being here and was not very bad, when compared to other bird injuries I have seen and delt with. Had it kept going I would have taken her to my vet, who latly I have been seeing so much of..I think he should offer me a quantity discount. But back to the pigeon, the first day she/her got here it's dropings were some what watery but now they have become less so. Im not sertain what pigeon poop should look like but I think now its more normle. After the second day of being here he began eating and moving around more. I have been doing some research and found out that they need grit, happend to have some that I never opend laying around and os have mixed his/her feed with that. hehe I found something he likes to, shreaded weetis, the none frosted kind.
And today I will call back the people I have been waiting for phone calls from and see whats going on. These people are most ikley sick of me. but once I set about doing something I get it done.
Also I will post more photos later today if it is nice outside were I can take the bird on our patteo in natural sun light.

Missina


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Missina,
You certainly are doing your part to find the owner of your little visitor. If, after today, you don't receive any responses, perhaps you have a new found friend.
Regarding the grit: I wouldn't mix it with the food, they will eat it when they feel they need it. You can place a dish of the grit next to their food.
Thanks for the update & look forward to another & would love to see more pictures.
Cindy


----------



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

Got a little side tracked latly with all thats going on. Still NO reply from an owner on the pigeon so I guess I have a new bird







I took new photos 2 days ago, the wing was some what stiff and he wanted to let it drag. I have noticed that sometimes he will hold it normly, other times let it drag. I have been tring to get in contact with a rehaber friend of mine to ask her to come out and take a look at my little guest, but she is jsut never home it seems. http://theflbettaroom.cjb.net/birds/pigeon3503/index.html 
Still does not wish to try to fly, but his eating has greatly improved and drinking fine. No infection from were the skin was torn away on the wing's underside. I wish I could get someone to hold him so I could get photos of it, but my family is a little less then willing to help with that. Tomorrow I think I will bring the pigeon with me to have it looked at by another breeder, if she does not mind. Now that it looks like he is mine, it is time to set up plans for a larger cage, new food dishes, toys, training, vet care(he has to be tested for any possible illnesses even though he looks pretty healthy plus I want a second or thrid opion on the wing) and unless there is an outward way of telling the sex of a pigeon, I can just have him dna sexed as I do with my young tiels.
His training will consitst of getting him used to people, lots of people. I will set something up to were I can bring him with me during the day to my zoology class were we have other animals, no birds though. There he will get to meet lots of people and get use to them. Then on the 26th of this month if he seems ok with a group of people, and if in good health, I will bring him with me to an elamentary school were he will be introduced to a 4th grade class. I have already made plans to bring in my conure, quacker, a pair of cockatiels and some mice.
Well thats about it for now. Going to do a little more reading on cage sizes for these guys and find out what kinds of toys they like...maybe give my vet a call...they love me a lot at the vets office. heh over the last few weeks that have gotten about $1000 of mine threw my dog, one of my cockatiels and our cat being fixed. they are going to love seeing a pigeon..but hopfully I can get ahold of my friend and she can give me her opion on the matter.


Missina http://theflbettaroom.cjb.net/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Missina,

I'm sure glad this pigeon found you to look after him or her! It's a very nice looking blue bar. It does appear that the wing could use some attention .. perhaps being wrapped for a couple of days.

Please keep us posted!

Terry Whatley


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Hi Missina, I have no experience with caring for injured birds. But, from what you have explained and by looking at the pictures of your pigeon, is it possible that the flesh that was torn away from the wing, is the muscle that held the wing up? 

I'm just trying to help.









Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited March 07, 2003).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Missina,
Such a good looking pij!
Yes, I would say he is yours. You have done everything to find the owner. Sometimes, unfortunately, the owners don't want to be found. Sad but true.

I have two 'special needs' pigeons Frank & Jesse (both have injured wings). Frank drags his wing all the time. He looks just like yours. 
When you have a minute browse through my photo albums at: http://community.webshots.com/user/AZWhitefeather 
There are 4 albums. (When you click on an album, then click 'view slideshow' & it does the rest) Bonnie & Clyde are Frank & Jesse's babies. Mikko is another pij we adopted. He is an Old Dutch Capuchine.

Do you have a name for him/her?
Please keep us posted on how things are going.
Cindy


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi Missina,
Take a tube sock, split one side for the good wing, slip the tube over the head and pull the good wing through the hole you made for the wing. Position the bad win in a natural position. Wrap duct tape lightly around each end so it does not slip off either end. The tissue will eventually grow back but will take about 3 to 6 weeks. Be sure the area is clean before you put the sock over him. The other thing will be to ive him 3 in 1 from Foys Pigeon Supplies http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/canker/ As stress can bring on cocci or canker. Kepp the pigeon in a small cage so he will try to fly, tearing up the already damaged tissue and muscle.
I have treated many wing injuries in this manner and the pigeons all recovered.
Katie


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

I think I had better get me a new key board and one that does stick! Keep the pigeon in a small cage so he will not try to fly, tearing up the already damaged tissue and muscle.








Katie


----------



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

hi AZWhitefeather, your birds look wonderfull, love the babies







They have an ugly coot thing going for them when they are little and their beacks look so huge compared to their bodies hehe.
No name yet but I am thinking. I still have 1 mouse who needs a name..good thing i don't name the fish or I would be in some real troble. hmm what are good pigeon names?
Katiedidittwo2, that sounds like a good idea. I will go ahead and give that one a try. And thank you for the warning about canker and cocci. He is currently in a small dog carrer and its dark and quit. My dog who was resently bitten by a rattle snake ignors the pigeon totly, but every time she walks with in rang of sight to were he see's the dog he steps back. I do think that he is getting over it though. Apart from that the only thing stressing him out would be me. I am tring to set up a retuin with him. In the morning he is given see/pellot mix and fresh water. In the afternoon around 3 his newspaper bedding is changed and he is given more food and water. 
He got lose in my room the other day..boy was that fun! He got under my bed somehow getting around the blockaids I have up to prevent my dog and other birds from getting under there. I had to move everything and crawl under there to get him out. Once I got him out he just sat in front of me as if he were ticked off becouse I would not let him exsplore!
While Im thinking about it, is it ok for me to trim back his nails? They are very shape so if I can drag one of my friends over here and have them hold him I can trim his nails. And do you think it would be ok to remove the black band? It is a little on the nasty side..oh another quetion, do pigeons injoy getting misted? I know my other birds love getting misted in the afternoon when it is hot out. 

Missina http://missina.cjb.net/


----------



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi turkey, I do not know..I should know the placement of muscles and the like of a bird though considering that in zoology we will soon um, all birds please cover your eyes and ears, disecting feral pigeons, but thats not for a month or more yet. But I know there is a diagram in one of my books, I will have a look..although he can hol dit normly some times.

Missina
http://missina.cjb.net/


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Missina,

My first thought about open wounds is whether they have been caused by a mammal in which case I think antibiotics are needed for possible pasteurella even if there is no infection at the site of the wound. Having said that we found a very bloody pigeon with wing damage, the vet would not prescribe antibiotics and she is fine.

I also found a very sick racing pigeon and traced the owner who didn't respond. I am in the UK and the racing pigeon organisation (I forget its name) suggested transferring the pigeon's ownership to me. I decided not to go down that path (it involved registering my "loft" but have kept the pigeon who has settled happily in my aviary, selected a mate within a week and is now watching over a clutch of fake eggs.

Cynthia


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I think most pigeons prefer baths, but the best way to find out if your pigeon will appreciate a shower is to try it. S/he might love it. 

Mary posted a bunch of suggestions for names. If I can find them I'll let you know. 

Do you have your pigeon in the dog crate with the dog? 

I have to trim my pigeons nails. I used to use a file, but their nails grew so fast, that using a nail clipper was more effective and less stressful for them. I just trim the very ends of the nails. I put a towel over them so they don't panic as much and hold them against me on my lap. I do the outside foot and then turn them around. They like to have stability under the foot that you are not trimming. 

Is the band a snap on, or one of those heavy duty metal bands? I have not tried cutting my pigeon's bands off yet, but those heavy duty ones look very tough. I might not end up taking that kind off. It will be hard to hold them still. So, I would be concerned about hurting them. 

Julie
PS. Did you know we are nearly neighbors? I live in Largo, FL.

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited March 09, 2003).]


----------



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

hello again turkey








I don't know were Largo is but I do know of it. But that is pretty cool, did you go to the exotic animal show that was this weekend? I wanted to go but was unable to..Im bad with directions and no one who knew how to get there wanted to go.
No the pigeon is not in a dog crate with a dog. The dog is far to large to fit in the cage the pigeon is in. I have the pigeon in a small dog crate on one side of my room and the dog's huge crate right next to my bed so she can sleep in it at night..although now that its getting hot down here in FL again she spends more time sleeping on the floor in front of the fan. 
The band is plastic, or looks and feels like plastic. It does look like it can clip on and off but when I tried to unclip it I found it did not want to come.So instead I just cleaned it off and then finly got someone to hold the pigeon so I could trim the nails, and I did just the tips as you suggested.
On another note, the wing injury is looking funder! The skin has grown back and pin feathers are starting to come out







Now I have been keeping a close eye on this little fellow and he holds his wing normly so long as I do not pick him up, move him or walk near him. As soon as I go near him, move or pick him up he goes to letting the wing drag a little. I wish I had better lighting in here so I could hook my webcam up and keep an eye on him when I am not home to.
one more note on the dog and birds, my dog learned the hard way not to mess with birds one year when I was hand raiseing a mocking bird who had been attacked by a cat and had a nasty infection, acutly I had to pass the chick off to someone ealse becouse the infection was so bad from the cat. Sie-say the dog picked the baby bird up when I turned my back to get some water and I screemed at her and locked her in her "room" for a few hours. Since then if one of my birds is out of the cage or if I have a few babies out with me or even if a bird falls on the floor and walks around, sie-say always goes to her crate or to me. It has become so that the birds can walk all over her and I do not have to be in the room..although when I do leave birds and the dog lose in a room together I am not gone more then a few sections. now if only she were that good with the mice..she has eaten a few of them Im afraid.

Missina


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Largo is between St. Petersburg and Clearwater near Tampa. I didn't know there was an exotic animal show last weekend. 

I don't think those plastic clip-on bands clip off, just on. So, you'd have to cut it off if you want it off. 

It sounds like his/her wing is getting better. Has s/he been flapping it? Or is it still too sore? 

Cute story about Sie-say. It's funny, but I thought you were saying the dog was in the crate with the pigeon. Lol! 

Julie


----------



## slugmonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

I know its been a long time since this was posted but i hope someone reads or sees this this is probably a very valuable bird Spring Hill Florida is probably the toughest club in the United States I would say this is where this bird is from most of the members are RICH I dont mean middle class I mean Jed Clampitt rich tho two bands are snap bands these are usally used to identify or mark special birds this bird was probably lost on a training toss or an early season racethe fact that he is injured and not just lost works in his favor we have sent 5 birds to a futurity race there they race in dec we will be going to watch it if anyone wants i will see if its registered to any members there just post a reply and i will try to contact you even if you have made a pet of this bird at least maybe we can get you some info or maybe let you breed this bird with something he's worthy of heck who knows maybe even get a pedigree


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

The pigeon flew the coop. If it knows it's way home then that is probably where it went. 

Julie


----------

